# Florentera Probiotic??



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi guys! 

I came across something Herc's old vet gave us last year, it's called Florentera, and it's a probiotic paste. It says safe for small animals. Has anyone used this? It says to use 1ml of paste for every 3.5kg of animal. Is this something Herc could overdose on? Finally, he's on Baytril, wouldn't these cancel each other out? Any body experienced with this stuff? Thanks!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone??


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Bumping for you...I know nothing.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

MissC said:


> Bumping for you...I know nothing.


I'm really hesitant to give this to Herc because it came from his last vet, who really wasn't knowledgeable at all.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Florentero paste I think would work great if you're needing to get his gut flora up from being on antibiotics or what not. It's basically a pet specific acidophilus supplement, like Bene-Bac. It's lactose free so you don't have to worry about upsetting hedgie tummies that way. 

I would follow their dosage directions for small animals. I don't think it'd be too easy to overdose, but I'd still use it as directed.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks LG! Do you know, is it safe to give him while he's still on Baytril?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> Thanks LG! Do you know, is it safe to give him while he's still on Baytril?


You can give probiotics while administering antibiotics, but you don't want the dosages to be given at about the same time -- this would kill all the bacteria in the probiotic, making it useless. So if you're giving antibiotics twice a day, you will want to give him probiotics in between medicine doses.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Susana!


----------

